# Chrome Dipping



## JohnnyB4439 (Feb 1, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone here has chrome dipped there stock wheels, and if so how much did it run?


----------



## vfrinterceptor (Jun 23, 2007)

i looked into it ihad a guy tell me around 900 but i have to dismount and remount the tires


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (May 7, 2005)

*Yes, But pricey*

Call Mike Weinert at Garber Chev/Pontiac/Buick in Green Cove Springs, FL 904-264-2442 and ask him if he knows of a dealer in the St. Louis area that provides the service.

Garber charges $1,495 and handles all of the dismount and remount.


----------

